# SPAM: (The canned meat product, not the email)



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I was talking to a prepper and he was telling me one of his preps is a case of SPAM, and that got me to wondering if any of the rest of you store a significant quantity of SPAM or similar canned meat product (vienna sausages, Deviled Ham, potted meat spread, etc.) or canned hams... 

Do you?

My wife and I are vegetarians of a sort (we don't eat meat that we don't personally process ourselves, i.e. no commercial meat) so for us it's not an option.

In a couple of days we are going to be doing a review on the blog about a "meat substitute" product (TVP) that is fully prepared and canned, and that's what brought up this discussion.

SPAM: What say you?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

even preppers with livestock and/or plenty of hunting opportunity should have canned meat as a guaranteed reserve - meat protein is going to be one of the top sought food groups during a serious SHTF .... there isn't single commercially canned meat that hasn't been discussed here previously ....

Spam is on everyone's menu ... http://www.spam.com/recipes


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Some sort of canned meat should be high on your list even if it's canning it yourself. 
Keep in mind everyone is going to hunting so the land you hunt now might be bountiful it might be a lot harder after the fact

Smoking or dehydrated vacuum sealed is another option


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Some sort of canned meat should be high on your list even if it's canning it yourself.
> Keep in mind everyone is going to hunting so the land you hunt now might be bountiful it might be a lot harder after the fact
> 
> Smoking or dehydrated vacuum sealed is another option


Hunting after TEOTWAWKI will quickly become a very dangerous waste of time.

Better to raise your own rabbits, chickens, goats and hogs. Dig lots of holes to hide in while you guard 'em...


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I am not apposed to cannibalism 
There is lots of corn fed fat ass and or lazy fat career welfare ass here in MI that will die off anyway


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I only have 3 cases of canned meats total. I rotate foods and use canned tuna and some canned chicken on a regular bases thus I buy a years supply each year and start using what I bought 3 years before. 

The case of SPAM is most likely 10 years at this point as I do not have anyone who likes eating it. Thinking about restocking it and donating the older stuff it is good and I do not need to rotate it but I make a lot of donations of food / money/ labor to various groups. I have so much good fresh beef, pork and chicken I just do not get around to using canned meats .


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

We have 1-1/2 case of Spam (we use it regularly), case each of Roast Beef Hash & Corned Beef Hash, 6 canned hams, canned chicken, beef, ham patties, and a case of chili (no Beans).


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any canned or tinned meat: beef, chicken, fish, venison etc. is not only great nutrition and stores very well, they make great trade items for things you do not have or run out of. Vegetarian or not, putting back canned meat is a no brainer IMHO.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> I am not apposed to cannibalism
> There is lots of corn fed fat ass and or lazy fat career welfare ass here in MI that will die off anyway


Good luck with that


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

paraquack said:


> We have 1-1/2 case of Spam (we use it regularly), case each of Roast Beef Hash & Corned Beef Hash, 6 canned hams, canned chicken, beef, ham patties, and a case of chili (no Beans).


If it has beans it ain't chili!

We call that Chili n' Beans...

At our house Chili comes one of two ways:

Chili Colorado









Chili Verde









See No Beans!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh SPAM! Oh SPAM! Gourmet delight!
My food by day, my dreams by night.
To carve, to slice, to dice you up -
pureed in a blender and sipped from a cup.

What shining deity from Olympus knelt
down to the earth and hog butt smelt?
Creating then man's eternal desire
for swine entrails congealed by fire.

On some corporate farm, a pig has died.
Eyes, tongue, and snout end up inside
that cube of SPAM hidden in the can
I now hold in my trembling hand.

Long have my arteries clogged to the sound
of sizzling SPAM when there's no one around -
furtively chewing or swallowing whole.
Triple bypass by forty, my medical goal.

by Charlie Johnson
Daily Jokes, funny stories, rude funny poems and dirty limericks, funny quotes, Random Humor, Top Ten Lists -- all at Jokes2Go.com -- the daily new humor site


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have plenty of spam, BJ's finally stocks the classic again and I just bought more last week..

I have around 200 cans of it, I like it but not crazy about it, it is fitted into the SHTF diet.

It and the others form part of my required dietary needs.

My fondest memories of it are of sitting in a foxhole or bunker, eating it out of the can cold with my bayonet.

For some unknown reason, I like it cold, use to eat it that way as a kid in the early 50's.

Many times I have sat here watching a movie eating a can of it.

It forms part of the GHB food, four cans, six bricks of LBR's @ 3,600 k's and squeeze bottles of honey.

I also stock DAK hams, Vienna sausage cans in cases, Wise and Mountain Mouse meats and potatoes by the case, plus corned beef,

and corned beef hash. .

The Wise I get wholesale from the LGS where my kid works.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Maol9, I like my chili without beans however in a SHTF situation beans will be used as a filler in it.

I have a press and make my own tortilla's, both corn and wheat.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There once was a woman named Rose
Who used SPAM for painting her toes.
She liked the effect
But her love life was wrecked:
Her tootsies offended the nose.

--Bob Roberds, [email protected]

I just dined in downtown Manhattan
On a filet de SPAM, served au gratin
Which the maitre d' swore
Had drifted to shore
On a boat from the isle they call Staten.

--Barrie Collins, [email protected]


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Spam is better if you cut the fat with some acidity....rice wine vinegar, spam, onions, bell pepper, rice and spices...you could render the fat off the spam and use it in baking too.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Ah,Spam. That marvelous mystery meat in a can. It's an iconic prepper staple.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Do we stock SPAM? Oh yea. We have a shelf of SPAM. Here's some pics from my shelves of our canned meats. For size perspective, these shelves are 3 feet deep.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I was talking to a prepper and he was telling me one of his preps is a case of SPAM, and that got me to wondering if any of the rest of you store a significant quantity of SPAM or similar canned meat product (vienna sausages, Deviled Ham, potted meat spread, etc.) or canned hams...
> 
> Do you?
> 
> ...


About all I can say there Salt-N-Pepper, . . . you're awful generous calling that stuff meat.

I would not be quite so if it were me.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't see why not -vegetarian or not when your hungry and it is the shtf you'll eat anything- I store chili and ravioli -chef boy stuff cause the kids will eat it right out of the can hot or cold get them by the case a SAM's also lots sardines and rice got all kinds of that stuff from the Asian market.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a BUNCH of SPAM Lite stocked and some regular SPAM! SPAM rocks! I don't care if it is BAD for you
it's good for me as creature comfort food and we'll be glad to have plenty of it (esp me) after SHTF!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Spam & eggs & biscuits. It's what's for breakfast, Yum. But then, I'm from the South!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a case of spam on each shelf of my little stock area and I have one extra case in the pantry upstrairs of my favorite- BACON SPAM and yes, I eat it every so often just for shits and giggles. When you're hungry sliced griddled spam is so good it's salty but it's good. The bacon stuff is better. I really don't have any problem eating it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I stock Spam, Vienna Sausages, Deviled Ham and Chicken, Chili, canned Chicken Breast and canned Ham. I may be top heavy on the Spam because it is so versatile and stores well. Wife and I both like it and have it for Sunday breakfast on occasion. I am a meat eater so canned meats will be a welcomed and needed commodity when the lights go out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I stock Spam, Vienna Sausages, Deviled Ham and Chicken, Chili, canned Chicken Breast and canned Ham. I may be top heavy on the Spam because it is so versatile and stores well. Wife and I both like it and have it for Sunday breakfast on occasion. I am a meat eater so canned meats will be a welcomed and needed commodity when the lights go out.


This covers us well, just about the same. They may not be top end products but SHTF who cares.

I neglected to put the canned chicken on my list.

The chicken get rotated by giving it to the dogs and the cats, who are quite happy with it.

Long ago, you removed the top by using a key on the side to remove a strip,

Use to us an M1 Garand chamber cleaning tool to peel of the strip if for some reason the key was missing or unusable.

The bayonet was used as last resort if needed.

The cans were green and from WW2! Tasted just fine, for those of you who have never served,

you cannot imagine what a treat the likes of this is when you have no idea when the next meal is coming or in fact is.

It fits an important slot in the food requirements, animal fats are needed for your body, regardless of what the vegans say.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> This covers us well, just about the same. They may not be top end products but SHTF who cares.
> 
> I neglected to put the canned chicken on my list.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Spam is not Filet Mignon but come SHTF it will be a god send. I learned about Spam as youngster from my Grandfather who served in WWII. Hell, I think he would have preferred Spam to Filet Mignon anyways. I remember, on many occasions, him sitting down with a jar of pickled pigs feet and a Pabst Blue Ribbon with a big smile on his face. He lived to be 92 so he must have lived right.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Prepared One, The Spam I ate while in the army was from WW2 and Korea!!!

So were the K's, and the C's were from Korea.


----------

